# Windows 8 broken my fan?



## andrew89898 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi I have a HP Compaq 6715b laptop, Yesterday I installed windows 8 release preview on it. It was fine, I was customizing it for about an hour. I just got home and turned it on and the after I launched my browser the fan went on full for 10 seconds then off, Then it did it again some time later, And again. I brought core temp up at it seems as soon as my 2 cpu cores hit 80 degrees, then fan kicks in. When they get back to 72 degrees. It stops. Normally It is running at different speeds. But now it is going max off, max off, max off and this has happened since I installed windows 8. It could be a problem with the fan. Any advice?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you made any BIOS changes potential advisers should know about?

If you still have another OS installed, or can use a Live CD of a Linux distribution, test to see whether the same problem occurs.

If the fan and temp sensors are OK it could be that the drivers installed by Windows 8 are not right for that particular machine. Could try the Windows 7 drivers (chipset and graphics in particular).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *HP Compaq 6715b* is a budget laptop that was introduced about 5 years ago and was designed to run Windows XP and Windows Vista.

It's my guess it can't handle the system and graphics load of Windows 8.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Windows 8 is not listed as a supported os on the hp page for your laptop. When you install an unsupported os, you are a beta tester; it may work and it may not work.

The above suggestion to use a linux live cd or flash drive to run the system is a good one.

FWIW, IMO your system is too old to run win8 and you should stick to the installed os ie xp or vista.


----------



## randomusername (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi. I've got a 6715b, and was also having the same issue. I had to go into the BIOS and change the fan setting to always running - can't remember the actual wording, but it'll be obvious when you're in there. Hope this fixes your issue as well.

Apart from this issue and spending an hour sorting out the display driver, Windows 8 works great on this laptop.


----------



## DickInLondon (Nov 19, 2012)

I have 4 of these HP Compaq 6715b laptops, patched to latest BIOS and running W7. No probs

however, trying to boot from DVD (d/l RTM from MS) to do a cold install of W8 fails to find key driver (presumably disk?) after browsing the W7 leftovers. Surely the HDD is standard int13H stuff (not some exotic SCSI that would have needed extra driver as per NT4/Windows later) ? so I'm stumped.

agreed the 6715b has been relegated to HP's legacy websites, and no sign of any W8 specific drivers, but I would have expected it to work as simple system (ok no touch cleverness but basic definitely).

Having 4 of these I'd be annoyed if they can't be made to run W8 so any help welcomed! At least previous threads suggest should work (did you run some pre-release?).


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

DickinLondon, I have edited your post to remove the thinly disguised profanity. This is a family friendly site and using symbols instead of letters to avoid the profanity filter is not acceptable


----------

